# how to drift Wobble Glo's ?



## Trout King

wartfroggy said:


> Who are you, and what did you do with the little Bieber kid? Or is it really you, and you finally quit the bath salts? Or did someone hack this account? Wait, Amber, is that you?


who is amber?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wartfroggy

Trout King said:


> who is amber?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Wouldn't you like to know?


----------



## tator

just got some new jigs in the mail, and bought a new drift rod last nite.
heading to the river to try things out. sure is nice only being 30 seconds away from the river.


----------



## Julez81

If only I were that close..... I suppose I could ask the government to remove every damn dam on the St jo and Kzoo rivers up through Kzoo and St Jo counties.


----------



## Trout King

wartfroggy said:


> Wouldn't you like to know?


chubs bro?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JFritz

Julez81 said:


> If only I were that close..... I suppose I could ask the government to remove every damn dam on the St jo and Kzoo rivers up through Kzoo and St Jo counties.



plastic suit + brick of dynomite would get faster results.


----------



## Multispeciestamer

diztortion said:


> Can you define 'fair share' please?


I did most my drift fishing between the ages of 12-16. So I dont recall any specific numbers I would guess 50+ landed in that span fishing only the spring runs and only from shore. This was before I even had a clue what bobber fishing was for steelhead. I know my best ever Lil Man. I caught drift fishing, 14 pound buck. Still my biggest landed steelhead to this date.

Color change is important, don't rely on just one color wobble glow.


----------

